# hey everyone new guy here



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone and properly introduce myself. Im 24, I race motocross, I just started and have been racing for two years. I took second my first season got hurt my second so I was out an my third(last year) I took the championship =)! Ive been bodybuilding for a while on an off but have been consistently for two years now that ive been racing. Im here to gain knowledge on lifting, dieting, training, cycling and all the above lol and to also share my experiences. Please be kind im a nice guy and never try to be a dick or anything and I never will have that intention. Here to make friends and good decisions with good research , so bare with me if I dont understand or seem too be ignorant its not at all my intention im here with positivity only thanks =)!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2014)

AvA182, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Warriorblaze (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard


Warrior


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome man


Sent from the bottom of a protein jug.


----------



## dml11 (Jan 15, 2014)

AvA182 said:


> Just wanted to say hello to everyone and properly introduce myself. Im 24, I race motocross, I just started and have been racing for two years. I took second my first season got hurt my second so I was out an my third(last year) I took the championship =)! Ive been bodybuilding for a while on an off but have been consistently for two years now that ive been racing. Im here to gain knowledge on lifting, dieting, training, cycling and all the above lol and to also share my experiences. Please be kind im a nice guy and never try to be a dick or anything and I never will have that intention. Here to make friends and good decisions with good research , so bare with me if I dont understand or seem too be ignorant its not at all my intention im here with positivity only thanks =)!


I'm digging the positive vibes. Welcome aboard.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jan 15, 2014)

always great to be positive!

welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

thanks guys i appreciate it!


----------



## 13bret (Jan 15, 2014)

Sup new guy? Welcome

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 15, 2014)

whats up man, thankyou


----------



## CHEZ (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi Ava, welcome to IM !  Great people here man.


----------



## JohnMcc (Jan 15, 2014)

What up bro?  Im new here too so nice to meet u, I dont think we have to worry about getting flamed here ppl seem pretty welcoming and patient when it comes to learning the mass amount of info available here and there def seems like a lot of it haha.  Lets kill it man!


----------



## brazey (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## AvA182 (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks guys for the support cant wait to work with all of you! pretty stoked on the info already learned too, an still learing!!!


----------

